
Deep Adaptation: Imminent collapse in 10 years due to climate change - mariushn
https://jembendell.com/
======
mariushn
What recommendations do you have to skills/businesses to start looking into,
that would be beneficial/commercially viable now as well?

Ideas: * energy generation

* vertical farms (enclosed from raging weather or even underground)

* Insect farming

